# Fighting mice??? Please help!



## Emilieg7 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have 6 fancy mice I bought from a pet store, one of the mice is younger but the people assured me that the little one had been introduced properly and we're all getting along, I made sure I kept an eye on her being bullied tho. 
The past couple of nights I've heard squeeking and running/tumbling over each other, I jump up to check but whenever I'm stood near they stop, the one time I've kind of cought it was one of the mice ran into a hide where someone else was and she squeeked and chased the other one, but didn't seem too bad. 
But last night I heard very loud squeeking and what sounds like fighting, I always check but everything has stopped by the time I'm there, it happened a couple of times but then stopped, I checked them in the morning to find about 4 of them had tiny little red marks on their tail and one had drawn blood. There are two that seem find and one of them is the younger one. I've put in extra wheels and toys and it hasn't made a difference.
WHAT DO I DO? I don't know who could be the bully, or if they're just not getting along, who should I separate?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

are you certain that they are all females?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Are they all does or do you have some of them bucks? It is very common for bucks to fight like that especially if one or two of them are does and the rest bucks.


----------



## Emilieg7 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll have a look when I get home, I hope that is the reason so it's easily resolved! If they are all does what can I do?


----------



## DaTank (Mar 29, 2016)

Find out which one is the bully. Do you have all 6 mice in one cage? Look for the ones that have wounds on their rear/tails, those are the ones being bullied. Another sign is just finding out which ones are not in the nesting area. You may have to sit yourself down for a good 5-10 minutes to let them resume without them knowing you're there.

I had a few female bully mice in my large tank with about 12 does, sometimes I would stand there watching them for 15 minutes until a fight broke out. Other times I was able to tell by the bully sleeping in the nest while the victims sat on the house or a corner.

The victims will always have the wounds on their butt/tail, that means they were the ones being chased because mice LOVE to attack that part of the body because they chase.


----------



## Emilieg7 (Jun 6, 2016)

Just had a check, and I'm pretty sure the youngest one is a boy! 
I've separated him/her but I'm pretty sure.
Hopefully no babies to come!! 

The pictures are blurry but please have a look  
https://app.box.com/s/tnchcvdn3h95a67ax3b2m3qsa8rat37m


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

That is definitely a buck!

You may want to get pictures of the other mice too though, with that amount of fighting I would expect multiple bucks fighting over the females and quite possible all of the ones with bite marks to be bucks


----------

